# NKK Forum - New Knife Knuts (i.e. Baby Announcements)



## DeepCSweede (Feb 16, 2013)

Seeing as the stork has been busy in the last couple of days, I thought I would start this thread up so folks could share the bouncing baby joy with the rest of us. Definitely better in its own thread vs. having it randomly througout.

Once again congrats David & Matt and feel free to give us the particulars.:2thumbsup:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome guys! Congratulations all around!
It's funny because my son had his 3rd birthday yesterday too.
Coincidence?


----------



## mano (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations to Matt/kaeleb and Dave/Wildboar. Two great guys with wonderful wives.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 16, 2013)

Luca Nicholas Wildboar  5 lb 5 oz, 19 inches. Doesn't cry much and sleeps a lot (so far). We'll see how long that lasts!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome - congrats guys!!! :bliss:


----------



## Benuser (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations to the young parents!


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 16, 2013)

Abigail Marie Stephens, born 2/15/13 at 8:53 pm. 6 pounds 9 oz, 19 inches long.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 16, 2013)

congratulations pappa!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 16, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> Luca Nicholas Wildboar  5 lb 5 oz, 19 inches. Doesn't cry much and sleeps a lot (so far). We'll see how long that lasts!



congratulations!


----------



## steeley (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations to the new parents .


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 16, 2013)

It's like the stork did a group buy - congrats all around.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Feb 16, 2013)

Sienna x x Fields (middle name or names to be determined) due June 12th. Our first, both my wife and I will be 31 when shes born....good times


----------



## tkern (Feb 16, 2013)

Whatever pass around whatever item has been used by these two gentlemen, please make sure it doesn't come my way. Seems there is a voodoo fertility knife or stone floating around out there.

Congrats!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 16, 2013)

that's awesome guys! Congratulations!!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 17, 2013)

tkern said:


> Whatever pass around whatever item has been used by these two gentlemen, please make sure it doesn't come my way. Seems there is a voodoo fertility knife or stone floating around out there.
> 
> Congrats!


Yeah, there is something in the knives around here! I'd tell you to be careful, but it is probably already too late for you.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 22, 2013)

This is her I'm tired look. She sleeps almost 20 hours a day.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 22, 2013)

Georgeous Matt!!! Congratulations!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 22, 2013)

awwwww!!! super-cute Matt. You are a lucky guy. Babies are awesome. I will be thinking of you when I'm sleeping straight through till 6am though!
We used to have that same baby chair. Is that the one that vibrates/buzzes?
Put both of my kids to sleep many times.
Congrats again.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats all! We are expecting second in June - so will be adding yet another to the list. (Although I haven't been involved in this fertility knife passaround). Something just in the water these days. :bigeek:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 22, 2013)

Matt,
Be thankful she sleeps that much - it won't last. Congrats again and thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats Matt and David. I'm just seeing this now. Best of luck with sleep, poop, and your wives' recovery.

I'll probably be next with my still nameless baby coming in a couple weeks.

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 22, 2013)

If you need suggestions, someone very strongly suggested picking "Travis" but we passed on it, so it is still available for use.

don't remember who suggested it to me... :lol2:


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 22, 2013)

Well add me to the list just found out yesterday. Not far a long at all maybe 2-3 weeks.


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats! You guys are truly blessed!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 23, 2013)

pumbaa said:


> Well add me to the list just found out yesterday. Not far a long at all maybe 2-3 weeks.


Congrats!


HHH Knives said:


> Congrats! You guys are truly blessed!


Thanks, Randy! Aready thinking of sending him on a training circuit to learn how to forge damascus and make great knives. He's due to land at your doorstep on June 12, 2025.


----------



## tkern (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow... Travis is such a fantastic name. Whomever threw that out there knew what they were doing.

Congrats Pumbaa.


----------



## Ucmd (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats guys.......maNy sleepless Nights ahead.


----------



## Vladimir (Feb 27, 2013)

Today at 10:20 am( Ukrainian time), my daughter (Simona) was born! 
3.6 kg weight! 
This is my second child! first daughter is 9 years old!
I am happy beyond description!
:dance:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Igasho (Feb 27, 2013)

Vladimir said:


> Today at 10:20 am( Ukrainian time), my daughter (Simona) was born!
> 3.6 kg weight!
> This is my second child! first daughter is 9 years old!
> I am happy beyond description!
> :dance:



SWEET! Congratulations!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats - Nine years difference between them - that is almost long enough to have forgotten how to change a diaper.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats, Vladimir. 

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats Vladimir! I like the name.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, it was my turn to bring another knife knut into the world. No picture yet, but at 12:25 central time, Soren Arik Sheldon (Drinky) was born. 

k.

Edit: Now I will forever remember Unkajonet's b-day.


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 11, 2013)

WOO! Congrats to Drinky Sr. on the new Jr! 
I see that you loaded up on the unique middle names to compensate for the cousin stealing the 1st one.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 11, 2013)

Nope, I just said screw it and kept the name. We just liked Soren too much, so now there are two cousins with the same name. Oh well. Soren was my great grandfather's name, Arik is old norse for Erik, Sheldon is my wife's last name and well, my last name is Norwegian (Moan). 

k.


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats K.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 11, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Well, it was my turn to bring another knife knut into the world. No picture yet, but at 12:25 central time, Soren Arik Sheldon (Drinky) was born.
> 
> k.
> 
> Edit: Now I will forever remember Unkajonet's b-day.



Congratulations, Drinky, to you and to the mother. I'm wondering a little about the way you divide tasks, as you said you were the one who brought him into the world, but that's for sure a very private matter. Congratulations again, and may Soren soon become our youngest member.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats Karring!
Way to go. 
Awesome name as well.
I'll PM you my addy for when you send out the commemorative knives to all the forum members.


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome K, Congrats to you and yours!


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats, K!


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations to everybody here who had kids lately, great to see!

Stefan


----------



## chinacats (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats Karring!


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the congrats. Here is a picture of the little peanut bundled up for bed. And I am running on empty too. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations!

Love the name, too.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 12, 2013)

Cute kid Karring, congratulations! 
Running on empty you say. Well, make sure you get some sleep this week. :clown:


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 12, 2013)

Vladimir said:


> Today at 10:20 am( Ukrainian time), my daughter (Simona) was born!
> 3.6 kg weight!
> This is my second child! first daughter is 9 years old!
> I am happy beyond description!
> :dance:


congratulations!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 12, 2013)

congratulations Karring and mom!


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 16, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Thanks everyone for the congrats. Here is a picture of the little peanut bundled up for bed. And I am running on empty too.
> 
> k.



Just an update. Little Soren didn't have as smooth of transition into the bright shiny world of custom knives as I had hoped. He was born with hemolytic disease of the newborn (ABO incompatibility). It is some blood incompatibility issue when a mother has O blood type and the baby A type and it negatively affects the red blood cells. It sounds worse than it is, but can be serious if not treated. He has been under constant treatment and is improving. So I am still not home from the hospital and I have only gotten to hold my little boy for about 30 minutes, but we are hoping to finally head home in a couple of days. 

Wish us luck. 

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 16, 2013)

I certainly do. Good that it was recognized and treated right away. All the best, and I hope that you will be home soon with a healthy boy and Mom.

Stefan


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope you guys get home soon. Hope your wife is feeling well too.


----------



## don (Mar 16, 2013)

Good luck! Glad it was at least discovered early, and Soren is getting treatment.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 16, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> Just an update. Little Soren didn't have as smooth of transition into the bright shiny world of custom knives as I had hoped. He was born with hemolytic disease of the newborn (ABO incompatibility). It is some blood incompatibility issue when a mother has O blood type and the baby A type and it negatively affects the red blood cells. It sounds worse than it is, but can be serious if not treated. He has been under constant treatment and is improving. So I am still not home from the hospital and I have only gotten to hold my little boy for about 30 minutes, but we are hoping to finally head home in a couple of days.
> 
> Wish us luck.
> 
> k.



My sister in law had her new baby girl on Wednesday and received an test for this and I didn't remember our baby having one and so we researched it and found this is what it is testing for. It is kind of scary to think that our body can produce anitbodies against itself. 
My thoughts and prayers go with you K, as any speed bump with the safety of a newborn is nerveracking. 

Eric


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope all goes well the next couple of days and you are all able to go home.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 17, 2013)

The family is home, healthy, happy, and tired. Thanks for the well wishes. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 17, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> The family is home, healthy, happy, and tired. Thanks for the well wishes.



Glad to hear it!

I hope your Oompa Loompa is having fun with the new addition, and that you haven't stopped planning your King Kong/Empire State Building costume!


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 19, 2013)

Great news! Glad to hear you are all home safe and sound.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 19, 2013)

Im glad as well... take your time and enjoy the pleasures of parenthood! :happymug:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 19, 2013)

Woohoo! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. 

Knock on wood but my wife and I are trying for our second rugrat through in vitro and so far pregnancy test is positive so hopefully I will have another to add to the board in 8 1/2 mths


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 19, 2013)

DeepCSweede said:


> Woohoo! Glad to hear everyone is doing well.
> 
> Knock on wood but my wife and I are trying for our second rugrat through in vitro and so far pregnancy test is positive so hopefully I will have another to add to the board in 8 1/2 mths



I hope it works out -- I'm rooting for your family. 

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 15, 2016)

Resurrecting an oldie here.Luca turned the big three point 0 today!Hope everyone's kids are doing well!


----------

